# User's Preset Folder Renaming



## Azyiu (Mar 29, 2013)

So I created a user's preset folder, but now I want to rename it and/or renaming one of the settings within that said folder. How do I do that? Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 29, 2013)

Just right click!


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 30, 2013)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Just right click!



Thanks. At first I tried doing it at the top tools tab under Develop and Settings, and only later I realized I was doing it at the wrong location. I got it now, thanks.


----------

